# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Miss a Cormac MacCarthy discussion

## IzzaThePush

have only read "The Road".. A book i like alot. In the extreme times this story evolve we can more clearly see the difference between good and evil. But the father makes me think of something i read about psychopats that they look on themselves as good, but do evil acts. But the fathers talk about good and of "carrying the fire", makes the son think. and the son really wants to be good. and here i think of the term "naive" witch we use on persones who are "too good". I wonder what the son would be like if not the father talked about "good people" and the fire. Will the good in him grow stronger from having these consepts in mind..

any other thoughts about this book?

----------

